# Basement watchdog alarms goes off every 24 hours



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

dgeorge said:


> I like the system, but do not relish walking down to the basement each morning to reset the alarm function. Any suggestions...


Remote locate the alarm and reset button to a more convenient spot?



> It has worked fine until a few weeks ago. I cleaned the connections and tested the voltage of the battery, which is at *normal levels.* Any ideas how to fix this?


It sounds like Bulldog has a different criteria for what "normal levels" are than you do (or their gizmo is whacked). Do they have any published standards or battery test protocols? Cells? Charger output? Load? etc?

Some more detail to review:
http://www.batterystuff.com/tutorial_battery.html

hth


----------



## Branden (May 10, 2010)

I also have a battery backup watchdog.

What light is lit up on the panel? I'm guessing it might be "Water"

If it is, every so often you will need to remove the caps to the battery cells and add water to each one as the acid lowers. This will cause the alarm to sound. You are only shutting up the alarm for 24 hours every time you hit the button. 

You can probably find the manual online which will explain this in more detail. You can also call the company, I'm sure they'll provide some support.


----------



## bribrog29 (Jan 6, 2012)

dgeorge said:


> I installed the basment watchdog sump pump system with back up battery in my basement last summer. It has worked fine until a few weeks ago. Now, the alarm goes off every 24 hours and tells me I have a battery problem (either low charge or dirty connections). I cleaned the connections and tested the voltage of the battery, which is at normal levels. Any ideas how to fix this? I like the system, but do not relish walking down to the basement each morning to reset the alarm function. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


 
Hi there, my name is Brian and I am the service manager for Glentronics, we produce the Basement Watchdog. I am sorry to hear of your issue and would be glad to help you out. Please feel free to contact me via phone or email, 800-991-0466 x25 or [email protected] and I can assist you in taking care of this. Thank you


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

bribrog29 said:


> Hi there, my name is Brian and I am the service manager for Glentronics, we produce the Basement Watchdog. I am sorry to hear of your issue and would be glad to help you out. Please feel free to contact me via phone or email, 800-991-0466 x25 or [email protected] and I can assist you in taking care of this. Thank you



Straight to the source....I like it :thumbsup:

















assuming he is who he says he is, and works for who he says he works for. :jester:


----------



## bridgemen (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't use this system. I had a brand new system installed and the battery alarm goes off every 24 hours. Spoke with customer service and they said that the system will not work with non-watchdog batteries. Apparently they don't test it with other batteries. If the system was not tested with non-watchdog batteries, why give installation instructions? The problem happens often enough that they give you a direct contact number for the issue. Go with Little Giant. It's a more reliable and thought through product.


----------



## bribrog29 (Jan 6, 2012)

bridgemen said:


> Don't use this system. I had a brand new system installed and the battery alarm goes off every 24 hours. Spoke with customer service and they said that the system will not work with non-watchdog batteries. Apparently they don't test it with other batteries. If the system was not tested with non-watchdog batteries, why give installation instructions? The problem happens often enough that they give you a direct contact number for the issue. Go with Little Giant. It's a more reliable and thought through product.


 
Bridgemen, the info you posted is not correct. The Basement Watchdog systems will work fine with other deep cycle marine batteries. There are some systems that don't work with sealed batteries, and the units cannot be used with automotive batteries, but any deep cycle marine battery would sufice. The direct contact number is for customer service, not just for that particular issue, but for any issue or question a customer might have. I am sorry that you ran into a problem here but it sounds like there was a miscommunication at some point about the batteries. The Watchdog back-up systems are very good and we stand behind them 100%. If anyone ever has a question or issue they can contact myself or anyone in service for help (800-991-0466 or [email protected]).


----------



## madhusv (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello - 
I am having similar problem. I called basement watchdog help line. They asked me to add water to the battery. I added exactly 1/8 cup as advised. However problem persists. It has made it worse now. Previously the alarm would re-set for 24 hours correctly. Now the alarm goes off at a random. When I push the reset switch, I hear noises like some kind of relays re-setting. I re-checked the water levels and they are at the levels advised by Basement Watchdog tech support. Will call tech support again on monday They are closed over the weekend.


----------



## Truchaos (Mar 12, 2017)

madhusv said:


> Previously the alarm would re-set for 24 hours correctly. Now the alarm goes off at a random.


I've having the exact same problem. I changed the battery with a watch dog brand and the problem went away, then reappeared a month later.


----------



## curiousB (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a Aquanot system with a deep cycle battery.

Backup sump pumps are *not *set it and forget it systems. They are only as reliable as they are routinely tested and serviced.

Electrolyte in the battery can boil off. You should check the battery every month or two and top up any lost liquid with *distilled *water.

Go buy a battery hydrometer at an auto parts store. Use this to test the battery specific gravity (in each cell as one cell can fail ahead of the others) to get the true health of your battery. If water level is high and has been charging for a couple days but still shows low charge on hydrometer then its time for a new battery. Yes the batteries should be replaced every couple of years. They don't last forever.

Next time you have a big rainstorm go down to the pump and unplug your primary AC pump and stick around and let the backup pump clean the sump a few cycles. See if it can handle the load and perform ok. If you never test it you are risking trouble when you really need it to work for you. Don't forget to plug the primary back in!


----------

